# Bear recurve?



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

I can tell you its not a Bear. 

I have one too
http://www.neoreality.com/archery/bows.htm
Im not at home to check if mine has any markings but I will check later for you.


----------



## Wetz (Jan 7, 2005)

*recurve*

Thanks toxoph. I'll be anxious to here if you have any info on it. I'm not so sure my friend will he was hoping it was a Bear. 

Thanks Again
Denny


----------



## coyotedube (Sep 1, 2005)

*who made it*

I beleve it is a bear bow because a friend of my Dads used to come up from st joe mo. in the 70s to bow hunt with us and he had a bear take down bow. It was metal of some kind and the limbs slid in the riser and locked in by t handles. It was made in the 60s. good hunting and happy blood trails coyotedube at [email protected]


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Checked mine last night, no markings to ID it from, sorry.

Still not a Bear.


----------



## Wetz (Jan 7, 2005)

*Recurve*

Thanks Denny


----------



## Hunters_Trail (Feb 28, 2003)

*Alum Bow*

I think that the bow is from the early 50's. My father and I shot in many tournaments in 52 and 53. That is when we started shooting, and I remember seeing a few of these bows. I remember them because of the unusual sound when they were shot. I also wanted one until I saw one break. We were in Indiana then so they may have originated in the midwest.
I am sorry that I cannot help more. 
TW


----------

